# Site not live issue



## melrose.rebeiro (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I have a couple of business websites, hosted with different service providers. 

Both seem to be working fine. However, we recently tied up with a payment gateway. Now, when they check our site, they say that the site is not live. That the site does not open. We tried clearing cache and history, as well as using different browsers, but the problem persists. 

What is strange is that the site opens perfectly fine for us, as well as for a large number of clients around the world. So, why does this problem exist only for the payment gateway solution provider ? :4-dontkno

Any ideas ? Would appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Melrose and welcome to TSF,

Does this happen with multiple sites or just one?

Can you check the link the gateway is using?

Would you be willing to provide us a link so we can see if we can identify the problem?


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

If you recently finished a payment, it may take some time to process.


----------



## melrose.rebeiro (May 23, 2011)

Hello Laxer. Thanks for your reply. It's happening with just one site. I could provide a link, but would prefer if I could email it, rather than posting on this site. Would that be possible. We've tried asking them to use different browsers, but nothing seems to work. People have been accessing it around the world with no issues. Could it be firewalls ? Or other security issues being a payment gateway ? 

Thanks Kilonox. Payment went through a while ago. A few transactions also have taken place, but one important tie up is not happening owing to this issue.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Could be do to poor scripting or something of that sort.

You can PM me the link if you would like.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Send the url here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=781764


----------



## melrose.rebeiro (May 23, 2011)

I tried to message, but it said that I need to have 3 messages before I can do that. I'll try again after posting this.


----------



## melrose.rebeiro (May 23, 2011)

I've messaged you. Thanks again.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Melrose, I would contact your host.

Having port 8080 open for your website leaves you open to a lot of attacks.

Port 8080 (tcp/udp) : SpeedGuide.net

The reason some viewers can view your site is exactly for that reason.

If it only happens with this site/host i suggest contacting them or moving.


----------



## melrose.rebeiro (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for your time. Will do what you recommended.


----------

